# Another Pex/Wirsbo Question



## PLUMBERICK (Feb 13, 2012)

I have been working in Industrial maintenance for,,,, well along time. Back then all water lines were copper. Since then plastic water lines have come out. 
Can someone tell me--
Is the pex tube and wirsbo tube the same stuff?
Are the pex fittings compatible with Wirsbo rings and tube?
Can you use wirsbo fittings and rings to tie into a pex water line?
Is there other brands out there or just them?
Thanks in advance 
Damn this Indoor Plumbing is complicated ****e


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

All Wirsbo/Uponnor is PEX, not all PEX is Wirsbo.

All manufacturers are closed systems. Wirsbo pipe uses Wirsbo fittings. Viega pipe takes Viega fitttings.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I can answer this one because without hesitation. Uponor/Wirsbo is a brand of pex, now last summer I built out a vet clinic. Theere was Uponor capped off in ceiling and I had been using a different pex. So I called one of the manufacturer rep's who are located just down the road from me here in Minneapolis, MN You CAN USE other rings or sleeves and combine say a pure links or viega to Uponor just make sure you have the correct tool.

It use to be if you did not use "their" ring or sleeve it would negate the manufacturer's warranty. There you go. You do not need to buy the spreader/expanding tool for Uponor/Wirsbo
I now use heat links/pure links


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

suzie said:


> ...It use to be if you did not use "their" ring or sleeve it would negate the manufacturer's warranty....


Gave this question to my Uponor rep last week. He stated that the 25 year warranty is reduced to 5 years if using another brand's fittings.


----------



## PLUMBERICK (Feb 13, 2012)

*Thanks*

I just wanted to say thanks for the help. 
I do have a expander for uponnor but I think I am going to try to stay away from tying into other brands of plastic
Thanks again


----------

